# Do you need kitten food........



## NicolaC (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry, this message is vaguely cross posted into cat chat.

I have read people on here saying that kitten food is a ploy, and not 100% necessary, or have I miss interpretated??

I originally put Fizz onto Adult food at around 6 months, and she has never had any trouble, I am in the process of changing them to more premium food (been using shops own brand) and wondered if I should carry on with kitten food (currently purina pro plan), or I have ordered Burns chicken and rice tonight to change Fizz too once the kittens are fully weaned, this won't be for a while yet as they are only 10 days old, but my question is at what age can I feed Burns food to the kittens?

IS it acceptable to slowly make the transition once they are weaned? IT says on the website (viovet) that this food is suitable for cats of all ages.

Thanks to anyone who can make sense of this, I have just finished night shift this morning!! lol

Nicola x


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Kitten food is higher in nutrients for optimal developement and growth...

Although you *can* feed kitten food to 12-18 months... switching to adult post puberty etc is more than fine. My boys also switched to adult food at neutering... They also regularly have adult Burns and seem to like it


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

may i ask what adult Burns is?? never heard of it


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Kitten food is not at all necessary - it is just a marketing ploy as I've said before. It has only been available for the last 15 years or so, but of course kittens managed perfectly well before that 

Kittens are fine eating adult food - no need to worry about it at all.


----------



## tania_evans (Apr 25, 2009)

I have two kittens one male 10 weeks and one female 9 weeks and I have them both on kitten food, wouldn't think of putting them on adult cat food until the are at least 12months, yes there's less variety but its worth the hassle because it the high levels of nutrients and vitamins in it.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

From their website

Real Food for Cats

"Welcome to the Burns website. Burns aims to produce holistic, high quality diets for dogs, cats and rabbits that meet their various nutritional requirements and provide a basis for good health.

Burns Real Food is based around a home-made diet, and was developed because of John Burns' concerns over the quality and type of ingredients being used in many commercial pet foods.

All Burns diets for dogs and cats are hypo-allergenic and free from artificial flavourings, colourings and preservatives.

Burns is a family run company that places great emphasis on quality and customer service, supports numerous charities and organisations both locally and further afield and works hard to minimise its environmental impact. "

___________________

as an aside... I moved the boys onto the adult at nutering simply because the higher energy kitten food sends them psych and racing around the house at head hight, on adult food they are very active and playful but not frantic


----------



## tania_evans (Apr 25, 2009)

I'll keep that in mind after Ive had my two neutered and spayed. Thanks


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

But have you looked at the ingredients??

the chicken and rice contains:

Brown Rice, Poultry Meat Meal, Maize, Poultry Fat, Chicken Liver, Seaweed, Vitamins and Minerals

Chicken is not even the first ingredient, and why would cats need maize and seaweed? I did ask a while ago about the carbohydrate content of the food and was shocked to hear that it was around 40%!!!

This is not a good food for cats I'm afraid.



IndysMamma said:


> From their website
> 
> Real Food for Cats
> 
> ...


----------



## NicolaC (Apr 14, 2009)

Ok, I'm totally confused now,

should I cancel the order (well try too) and stick with current food, Purina Pro Plan?


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

No, kitten food is definitely not necessary. To be more specific kittens managed perfectly well without it before it was put on the market overpriced and hyped up and its not something they would be eating in the wild anyway. Any good quality adult food will do just as well.

Im not a fan of Burns food, I tried it on my cats once and nearly all of them got a bad case of the runs and Ive heard of many others that had the same problem with it, be careful if you're planning to try it out on your cats.


----------



## NicolaC (Apr 14, 2009)

Angeli said:


> No, kitten food is definitely not necessary. To be more specific kittens managed perfectly well without it before it was put on the market overpriced and hyped up and its not something they would be eating in the wild anyway. Any good quality adult food will do just as well.
> 
> Im not a fan of Burns food, I tried it on my cats once and nearly all of them got a bad case of the runs and Ive heard of many others that had the same problem with it, be careful if you're planning to try it out on your cats.


Thankyou for the reply. In hindsight I should of asked my friend for a couple of scoops worth before buying, her cats have been fine on Burns and I giess if I don't try it I'll never know eh? I think what I'll do is store it for a couple of months then try introducing it when the kittens are established on food.

Thankyou
Nicola x


----------



## sfocata (Nov 11, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> Kitten food is not at all necessary - it is just a marketing ploy as I've said before. It has only been available for the last 15 years or so, but of course kittens managed perfectly well before that


But isn't that just the cat version of "we never had all this fancy food in my day; we just had roast beef and lots of potatoes, and it never did us any harm"? The concept of "no harm" is nebulous, and just because A worked in the past, it doesn't mean that B won't work better in the future.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

since kitten food with it's higher nutrition values etc has been introduced cats have been able to get a better, healthier start in life and this can help them then live longer... my boys are bigger, healthier and much better condition than next door who has always fed cheap adult food to her cat who is same age as Indy.

It may be hyped a lot, but so is senior food that is lower in fat etc... in the last 20-25 years with better foods and kitten food coming onto the market the average lifespan of a cat has rocketed from 12-15 years to 16-25 years


----------



## sfocata (Nov 11, 2008)

Angeli said:


> To be more specific kittens managed perfectly well without it before it was put on the market overpriced and hyped up and its not something they would be eating in the wild anyway.


Isn't that the same logical fallacy as the other person posted? Are we basically keeping surrogate wild cats in our houses, or are we accepting that a domestic cat is distinct in both needs and nature?

Not saying you're wrong about branded kitten food (I'd love to know the real difference in ingredients myself) but it just seems an odd reason to discount it. Your kittens don't really need that blanket or basket, so better shove 'em out in the garden like proper wild cats


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

If you are only feeding your cats the cheap low protien rubbish that supermarkets offer then yes feed the better quality kitten food and pay through the nose for it. If you are feeding good quality food anyway(60%+ meat), there is plenty of nutritional value in it for a growing kitten. But it is purely your choice. 

Not all thing new are good - once cigarettes were endorsed by doctors! Low fat, means high sugar (hence the rise in diabetics), industrialisation means global warming and pollution. There is good and bad in inventions and then there are those in marketing that look for a way to make an easy buck. In my personal opinion cheap cat food and cheap kitten food are all ploys to get the most out of use for the largest profit IRRESPECTIVE of the effect these could have on future health. Yes i am a cynic at times.


----------



## NicolaC (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry, I never realised a debate on this subject could get so heated!!

I guess it is true about new not always being best, we had a cat when I was a little girl, she was bought as a present for my sister shortly after my first birthday. Sparky never had any vaccines, was always an outdoor cat, she had 4 or 5 litters of kittens and the first of her going to the vet was after her 20th birthday!!

She lived until 4 months before her 21st, and I can remember her being fed on such foods as Brekkies and Go Cat............ makes you think don't it?


----------



## Coraline (Apr 22, 2008)

sfocata said:


> Isn't that the same logical fallacy as the other person posted? Are we basically keeping surrogate wild cats in our houses, or are we accepting that a domestic cat is distinct in both needs and nature?
> 
> Not saying you're wrong about branded kitten food (I'd love to know the real difference in ingredients myself) but it just seems an odd reason to discount it. Your kittens don't really need that blanket or basket, so better shove 'em out in the garden like proper wild cats


Interesting question  And yes, of course our domestic cats are different from wild cats and we should of course not try to replicate the hardships that follow from being a wild cat. They can have all the cat beds they like, we groom them, take them for walks in their harnesses, etc..

However, when it comes to the cats digestive system and nutritional needs, this has not changed and is still the same as the wild cats. True, the wild cat will have a harder time getting their food and might starve - we don't want to replicate that! But, we need to remember what they are designed to eat; birds, mice, any small animal they can get hold of really. Biologically, cats have a very, very limited ability to extract nutrition from anything that's not meat/organs/bone.

Sadly, the commercial cat foods we see today contain a huge amount of cereals, vegetables, grains - have a look at the ingredient list of a dry cat food and you'll see - I had a look at a random Hills pack and Brewers rice was the main ingredient - for a cat that's a carnivore?! This just does not make sense to me.

Kitten food (wet) is generally of a higher quality than adult wet food. But as Spid said, if the adult wet food was of a high quality in the first place, there would be no need for kitten food. As it is, the best choice assuming you want to feed commercial cat food, is a high quality wet food such as HiLife, Bozita, Porta21 - any food with more than 60% meat and no fillers. If that is fed, there's no need for any kitten food because the food will be providing enough nutrition as it is.


----------



## Coraline (Apr 22, 2008)

NicolaC said:


> Sorry, I never realised a debate on this subject could get so heated!!
> 
> I guess it is true about new not always being best, we had a cat when I was a little girl, she was bought as a present for my sister shortly after my first birthday. Sparky never had any vaccines, was always an outdoor cat, she had 4 or 5 litters of kittens and the first of her going to the vet was after her 20th birthday!!
> 
> She lived until 4 months before her 21st, and I can remember her being fed on such foods as Brekkies and Go Cat............ makes you think don't it?


Hehe if you think this is heated, you've seen nothing yet! 

Sparky reminds me of my grandmother - she's still alive at 94 years of age, she's smoked like a chimney her whole life, sustains herself mostly on chocolate and alcohol and has outlived all of her much healthier friends. There'll always be one person - or cat! - that beats all the odds


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

sfocata said:


> Isn't that the same logical fallacy as the other person posted? Are we basically keeping surrogate wild cats in our houses, or are we accepting that a domestic cat is distinct in both needs and nature?
> 
> Not saying you're wrong about branded kitten food (I'd love to know the real difference in ingredients myself) but it just seems an odd reason to discount it. Your kittens don't really need that blanket or basket, so better shove 'em out in the garden like proper wild cats


My lot are definitely not wildcats............pampered basket kittys more like.

I just wouldn't feed my kittens/cats solely on processed cat food whatever brand it might be. I prefer a varied diet consisting mainly of raw minced beef, some cooked chicken or fish, tinned sardines or mackerel and a small bowl of dry adult food to graze on inbetween.

As with humans, if you feed your cats a variety of good quality food then there should be no need to buy these *special* kitten foods.


----------



## sfocata (Nov 11, 2008)

Angeli said:


> I just wouldn't feed my kittens/cats solely on processed cat food whatever brand it might be. I prefer a varied diet consisting mainly of raw minced beef, some cooked chicken or fish, tinned sardines or mackerel and a small bowl of dry adult food to graze on inbetween.


Yeah, I'm sure that's the best way. The sloppy Felix/Whiskas pap is nominally "complete", but as we know, it's mass produced as part of the waste meat industry, so it's essentially ground up bones and sinew with cereal and dietary supplements. They might be getting the right stuff on paper, but the actual process of eating is so far removed from a cat's instinctive feeding style (no ripping, slashing or sorting out the "right" bits from the "wrong" bits).

It'd be interesting to hear from a petfood insider... just what *is* the difference between, say, Felix AGAIL normal and Felix AGAIL kitten?

[Interestingly, the most dramatic response I got from my stupidly fussy and obsessed-with-sloppy-pap 10-month-old male was when I gave him Asda's own Tiger Select (the one in foil trays, not sachets). He fell on it like a savage... I'm sure the real chunks of ham had something to do with it.]


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

okay just been on the felix website and looked at all the nutritional info - the only difference between adult and kitten food it this line (very ambiguous I feel)

_20% ADDED PROTEIN ENERGY RICH FOR GROWTH_

that's only on the jelly kitten pouches NOT on the rest of the range

typical analysis is for* kitten*
ingredients:
4% meat or meat derivatives, minerals, various sugars - 
analysis
protein 10%, oil 4.5%, ash 2.5%, fibre 0.5%, moisture 82%, copper (as copper sulphate = 1.15mg/kg),
vitamins
A-1180 IU/kg, D-145 IU/kg, E-10mg/kg

typical analysis is for* adult* - same product in the adult range, I've highlighted differences
ingredients:
up to *8%* meat or meat derivatives, *cereals*, minerals, various sugars - 
analysis
*crude protein 7%*, *crude oil 4%*, *crude ash 2%*, *crude* fibre 0.5%, moisture 82%, *no copper sulphate*
vitamins
A-*1110 *IU/kg, D-*140* IU/kg, E-10mg/kg

haven't got a clue what the *crude* bit is all about - the vits are very slightly lower, and it has no copper sulphate (but I don't know what that does) - other than that very, very similar.

the seniour is very similar but the vitamin levels are almost double.

Not sure now they get the kitten protein level higher than the adult when they use half the amount of real meat but that might be what the crude bit is about. And the kitten must have cereal in it too or it doesn't make sense - the other 96% of the food surely can't all be sugars!!!


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Processed kitten food has a slightly higher protein and fat content than the adult varieties, but nothing much else different apart from that. 

You get a better source of protein from raw meat, chicken and various other foods that a cat/kitten can be fed on such as scrambled egg yolks or some grated cheese sprinkled over a main meal, even a little bit of peanut butter (no added sugar) licked off the finger on the odd occasion as a treat - cats love it.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

spid said:


> okay just been on the felix website and looked at all the nutritional info - the only difference between adult and kitten food it this line (very ambiguous I feel)
> 
> _20% ADDED PROTEIN ENERGY RICH FOR GROWTH_
> 
> ...


Yuk they are both disgusting, I would never feed that rubbish to my cat, i really cant see how people can even debate that those ingredients are ok!!


----------



## sfocata (Nov 11, 2008)

Good find, spid!

What I find of most concern there is the "4% meat" for kittens and "up to 8% meat" for adults. With these treats, ambassador, you really are spoiling us carnivores... not!


----------



## sfocata (Nov 11, 2008)

So, if we can effectively discount kitten soft complete food as being not significantly different from the adult equivalent (especially if you give them the extra protein via some "human" food)... what constitutes the best of a bad job?

I notice that Sheba Terrine has 10% protein (of which 8% is meat) and Gourmet Gold has 11%... that's the highest I can find among the assortment we bought to entertain our fussy buggers. But then Sheba is a Mars product, and Gourmet Gold, like Felix, is a Purina product. We're still in multinational industrial hell, folks!

Anyone found any good alternatives, or are the high quality dry foods the only real solution regarding processed foods?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I used to feed mine kitten biscuits and kitten wet but now all mine have a different diet I don't bother anyways. My new kitten who is now 5.5months has never touced a biscuit since coming to me. Won't even try them. So at first he has kitten nature's menu, but now he has adult stuff along with everyone else, along with cooked and raw. He is huge so must be doing somthing right. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Coraline (Apr 22, 2008)

sfocata said:


> Anyone found any good alternatives, or are the high quality dry foods the only real solution regarding processed foods?


Dry food is never better than any wet cat food, regardless of quality.

HiLife pouches contain 60% meat and are among the best of commercial cat foods - not counting the raw commercial food that's starting to become more common. 
Turkey & Chicken

Other good options are Bozita and Porta21.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Also tesco's finest is 50% meat and Natures menu is 70%, as well as applaws. There's plenty of stuff out there. Hi-life is available in Tescos and Acorns and Pets at Home. Natures menu Natures Menu Natural Dog Food & Natural Cat Food | Feeding as Nature Intended is available on the web and at Pets at home.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

the added protein will be vegetable protein, probably gluten - of no use whatsoever to cats :cursing:
Copper is an essential mineral so not sure why it isn't added to the adult food.

I had a book that gave a formula whereby you could work out the actual protein and carbohydrate percentages in any food, but i lent it to someone and have never had it back 



spid said:


> okay just been on the felix website and looked at all the nutritional info - the only difference between adult and kitten food it this line (very ambiguous I feel)
> 
> _20% ADDED PROTEIN ENERGY RICH FOR GROWTH_
> 
> ...


----------



## sfocata (Nov 11, 2008)

Coraline said:


> Dry food is never better than any wet cat food, regardless of quality.


Why's that? As far as I can tell, the wet food is at best the same stuff, with added water... or am I missing something?


----------



## sfocata (Nov 11, 2008)

Coraline said:


> HiLife pouches contain 60% meat and are among the best of commercial cat foods


Ah yes, good call. I just wish they'd make it a bit less paté-like in texture... my cats don't seem to like anything with that sort of texture.



spid said:


> Natures menu Natures Menu Natural Dog Food & Natural Cat Food | Feeding as Nature Intended is available on the web and at Pets at home.


Ta, I'll give that a try next time I'm at [email protected] (they've lost me as a customer on their website by insisting on registration right from the start... naughty! )


----------



## Coraline (Apr 22, 2008)

sfocata said:


> Why's that? As far as I can tell, the wet food is at best the same stuff, with added water... or am I missing something?


You're not missing anything; the extra water is the reason wet food is always better than dry food 

I'd type it up myself, but it's said better in this link: The Truth About Dry Cat Food from Blakkatz
Quote:
Cats evolved as desert creatures and are well adapted (still!) to survive in a dry climate, if fed their natural food. Cats are not thirst driven like dogs and are able to survive on less water than dogs. They compensate for reduced water intake by concentrating their urine. When fed a dry food diet (which has less than 10 percent moisture), unless they drink a lot of water, which most cats do not, they are in a constant state of dehydration. Moreover, although a cat consuming a dry food diet does drink more water than a cat consuming a canned food diet, in the end, when water from all sources is added together - what's in their diet plus what they drink - the cat consumes approximately HALF the amount of water compared with a cat eating canned foods. On a dry food diet, a cat's urine becomes overly concentrated which leads to feline lower urinary tract disease. Consumption of dry food is associated with lower urinary tract disease.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

sfocata said:


> Why's that? As far as I can tell, the wet food is at best the same stuff, with added water... or am I missing something?


What about all the fillers (carbs) in the dry stuff - all the wheat products etc that cats bodies just can't process? Don't get those in the good quality food. Seeing the huge number of my friends who have fed only dry and now have cats in renal failure or with crystal problems the water content is paramount *in my opinion*. I get how dry is incredibly convenient and in the past have been guilty of a dry only diet but looking at the research I've changed my opinion.

for example Iams ingredients (I chose Iams as it is 'considered' one of the better brands by Joe public),
_Chicken (>26%), maize, wheat, animal fat, dried beet pulp, chicken digest, dried whole egg, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, brewer's dried yeast, fish oil, DL-methionine, sodium chloride.

Average Analysis
Nutrients (percentage) 
Crude Protein 34.0% 
Crude Oil 16.0% 
Crude Ash 6.5% 
Crude Fibre 2.0% 
Moisture 8% 
Calcium 1.20% 
Phosphorus P 1% 
Magnesium 0.095% 
Vitamin A 12000 IU 
Vitamin D 900 IU 
Vitamin E (α-tocopherol) 140 mg 
Copper as Copper II Sulphate 25 mg _ 
_
Natures Menu - another good quality cat food but wet

Chicken min. 43%. Turkey min. 28%. Minerals. Various sugars. (total meat =71%)

Typical Analysis
Protein: 11.0%, Oil: 6.0%, Fibre: 0.2%, Ash: 2.5%, Moisture: 81.0%. Vit.A: 2000 I.U./Kg, Vit.D3: 200 I.U./Kg, e Vit.E (alfatocoferol): 16mg/Kg. Taurin: 300 mg/Kg. Vitamins level guaranteed until best before date._

No fillers, no carbs etc. Again *in my opinion *far better than feeding stuff a cat can't metabolise.

So basically that is why, again* in my opinion*, wet food is way and above dry food, *not* *at best the same*. Dry food at *it's* best (for example Orijen _Contains: 75% Meat, 25% Fruit & Vegetables, 0% Grain ORIJEN Cat & Kitten is formulated with a biologically correct (75/25/0) ingredient ratio of 75% meat, 25% fruit and vegetables and 0% grain._ ) is nearly as good as good wet food.


----------



## sfocata (Nov 11, 2008)

Coraline said:


> I'd type it up myself, but it's said better in this link: The Truth About Dry Cat Food from Blakkatz


Ooh, thanks for that. My cats certainly seem to drink plenty whenever I give them dry food, but it's interesting to see that they still underhydrate in that situation.


----------



## sfocata (Nov 11, 2008)

spid said:


> What about all the fillers (carbs) in the dry stuff - all the wheat products etc that cats bodies just can't process? Don't get those in the good quality food.


Oh, I totally agree with you; what I'm trying to avoid is the simple binary of dry vs "quality", as both dry and wet food involve a spectrum of quality. But it seems pretty clear that wet food is always superior to dry food at an equivalent quality level.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

sfocata said:


> Oh, I totally agree with you; what I'm trying to avoid is the simple binary of dry vs "quality", as both dry and wet food involve a spectrum of quality. But it seems pretty clear that wet food is always superior to dry food at an equivalent quality level.


Yep, I have to agree with you there too - ooo a mutual appreciation society - it's a case of weighing it up and going for what you consider best for you. I like the idea of raw but couldn't do it if I had to worry about taurine levels etc. SO the fact I can buy it ready sorted for that means I can feed raw and feel okay. Others are better at it and make their own. et or dry as long as it is reasoned out and a personal choice then that's fine - I just still like to give my two penny worth.:thumbup1:


----------



## Kiskasiberians (Oct 2, 2008)

spid said:


> Yep, I have to agree with you there too - ooo a mutual appreciation society - it's a case of weighing it up and going for what you consider best for you. I like the idea of raw but couldn't do it if I had to worry about taurine levels etc. SO the fact I can buy it ready sorted for that means I can feed raw and feel okay. Others are better at it and make their own. et or dry as long as it is reasoned out and a personal choice then that's fine - I just still like to give my two penny worth.:thumbup1:


On the Taurine note, raw dark meat contains enough taurine (even when frozen) to satisfy a cats Taurine requirement. The issue is when you feed too much chicken or turkey.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

spid said:


> Dry food at *it's* best (for example Orijen _Contains: 75% Meat, 25% Fruit & Vegetables, 0% Grain ORIJEN Cat & Kitten is formulated with a biologically correct (75/25/0) ingredient ratio of 75% meat, 25% fruit and vegetables and 0% grain._ ) is nearly as good as good wet food.


Since when has a ratio of 75% meat to 25% fruit & veg been "biologically correct" for a cat's diet?? That is utter nonsense I'm afraid.

Orijen may not contain grains, but it does contain other vegetable carbohydrate sources so it's only marginally better than the likes of Hills and RC.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

What do fruit and vegetables do for a cat?
Not being argumentative just asking?


----------



## Kiskasiberians (Oct 2, 2008)

lauren001 said:


> What do fruit and vegetables do for a cat?
> Not being argumentative just asking?


Fruit and vegetables do nothing for a cat. They are used in dry foods as carbs to bind the dry food together and to provide some energy.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> Since when has a ratio of 75% meat to 25% fruit & veg been "biologically correct" for a cat's diet?? That is utter nonsense I'm afraid.
> 
> Orijen may not contain grains, but it does contain other vegetable carbohydrate sources so it's only marginally better than the likes of Hills and RC.


I agree - I wasn't commenting just quoting what it says on the website. Marginally is still better though.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

hi, totally agree, the rubbish that is in cat food is ridiculous, especially cat kibble/biscuits (have you noticed when the bag of biscuits has been open a while why the smell gets stronger, (the oil/fat is starting to break down, so if you have to use it smaller bags will be used up quicker).They cause lot of cats kidney problems & tooth decay. I think folk have forgotten how canned dog/cat food came about, it was a way of using up the left overs, companies decided it would be a money making idea to can waste food & sell it as cat/dog food. Pet's were fed raw/cooked scraps before, & cats caught mice, they label the product as the best or premium etc,& we fall for it ,cos we love our fur balls, they put pictures on the wrappers of food we like to eat not what animals eat, they have us exactly where they want us, especially with convenience, & our ignorance. Vet's push products as they get hand outs from the rep's, did you know lot's of vet's are not up on nutrition.
I purchase a mix from a company called Feline Future,(Canada) & feed raw now, they ship from Germany also which is cheaper, it may be a little more expensive & time consuming, food is frozen when prepared & I make a couple of months supply. Read the ingredients on canned/bags of cat food, look for animal derivitives & the sort, how much goodness is cooked out, what preservatives are they using. Just get on the internet & type in what is really in our fur friends food, you will be amazed.
gosh did not mean to go on, but I get so angry that these companies could work on using more (real) healthy ingredients for our fur buddies.
Baloo j.


----------

